# Rose Facebookgruppe



## tac85 (29. Dezember 2016)

Hi liebe Rose Freunde,

Da ich noch nichts ähnliches bei FB entdeckt habe (ausser die eigene Rose Bikes Seite)
Habe ich mir mal gedacht eine FB Gruppe aufzumachen. Für Rose Fahrer und diejenigen die sich dafür interessieren 

Schneller Austausch von Bildern und Fragen ist doch immer eine feine Sache finde ich. 
Ich werde mich bemühen alle Anfragen und Änderungsvorschläge schnellstmöglich umzusetzen 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/257938787898288/?fref=ts

Gruß Marcel


----------



## locke_lancelot (30. Dezember 2016)

Hab Mal ne Anfrage geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

